# Help me with bands; comparing, understanding and choosing



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I have my first shooter ready for banding (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24250-hazel/). When I was at my local fishing shop I bought a factory made slingshot tube wich was ok. Maybe a litte heavy, I don't know, but it doesn't shoot as long as I want to.

From the beginning I have thought of surgical latex tubing but it was tricky to find so I started to look for thera-band and bands similar to thera-band but I couldn't find anything that was to my satisfaction. Thera-band is to expensive for me at this stage of my slingshot journey. 
A forum member gave me the advice to strap on some office gum rubber bands and I have found a Swedish alternative. It's a raw rubber band that is 16mm wide and 24mm long (48mm if you cut it open), so the dimensions are great but I wonder about the lifespan and if they dry out and break easily?

So... Thera-bands are too expensive for me right now, surgical tubing (both 5mm and 9mm) are available for purchase and so is the raw rubber band. I just wanna keep it simple, but off course I want a good performance from my slingshot. I would be very grateful if you could help me make some sense of this.

Kind regards!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Rubber bands and 5mm surgical tubing would be my picks from your selection.

9mm tubing could well be too heavy if it's anything like the stuff I've seen.

The rubber will wear out and/or break from normal use well before it dries out, so don't worry too much about that. Just be sure to buy the freshest bands you can, as far as you can tell. Keep them in a cool, dark, dry place, perhaps in an airtight container.

At this early stage, you'd be best to just buy some rubber bands and start experimenting. Look at the others once you feel comfortable with what the office rubber can do in various formats.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I suggest that office rubber bands might be a good choice for you. They are cheap and readily available everywhere. Here is one discussion of some alternative arrangements:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6428-chained-vs-flat-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18202-easiest-bands-ever-to-make/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/






http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14175-braided-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20590-alliance-file-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20509-surprising-performance-from-32s/






These should give you some ideas.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Or just try them all. Seriously you will most likely end up doing so if you stick to shooting regularly.


----------



## bouvryy (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe a little off topic but i don't know where to put this..

Now i have this crazy school assignment, wich for i have to build a slingshot that will be able to shoot weights for about 1kg.

to shoot the weights i would use thera tube bands. Now i'm wondering wich kind (color) i should use to have enough power.

it would have to cover a distance for about 8 to 10 meters.

i hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

bouvryy said:


> Maybe a little off topic but i don't know where to put this..
> 
> Now i have this crazy school assignment, wich for i have to build a slingshot that will be able to shoot weights for about 1kg.
> to shoot the weights i would use thera tube bands. Now i'm wondering wich kind (color) i should use to have enough power.
> ...


Does it have to be hand held?....a single hand draw?....allowed wrist bracing? I have, in a moment of madness, shot a small dumbell disc but I think it was only half a kilo as far as I can remember and shot from TTS. I'd offer to try again but it's a bit risky indoors and I don't want to p.ss off The Boss


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

this is very helpful


----------



## bouvryy (Nov 22, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> bouvryy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a little off topic but i don't know where to put this..
> ...


no..

the machine has to stand on the ground not quit a slingshot actually but the firing mechanism is about the same (based on a crossbow) wich i need the thera for off course. Do you know the game of "kubb"? whe have to make a machine wich is be able to play the game (shoot the bricks). fully made of wood so no metals involved.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

bouvryy said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > bouvryy said:
> ...


If it's to be a ground mounted frame then I suspect the draw can be assisted . To throw a kilo wight for 10 metres I think you need to be using Theratube Silver or multiple lengths of Theratube Black


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I dont think the type of band matter alot, I see many people using many different setups and they all seem happy , if i had to choose one set. doubled small tubes. or when i shoot full butterfly i like single 3/4"x13" tbg with tiny ammo.


----------

